# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  مقتطفات من كتاب .. عابـــر ســرير .. أحلام مستغانمي

## أميرة قوس النصر

اهداء
الى أبي... دوما.
والى شرفاء هذه الأمة ورجالها الرائعين, الذين يعبرون بأقدارهم دون انحناء, متشبثين بأحلام الخاسرين.
واليك في فتنة عبورك الشامخ, عبورك الجامح,يوم تعثر بك قدري...كي تقيم

أحلام مستغانمي 



"عابرة سبيل هي الحقيقة..
ولا شيء يستطيع أن يعترض سبيلها".

ايميل زولا




كنا مساء اللهفة الأولى, عاشقين في ضيافة المطر, رتبت لهما المصادفة موعدا خارج المدن العربية للخوف.
نسينا لليلة أن نكون على حذر, ظنا منا أن باريس تمتهن حراسة العشاق.
إن حبا عاش تحت رحمة القتلة, لا بد أن يحتمي خلف أول متراس متاح للبهجة. أكنا إذن نتمرن رقصا على منصة السعادة, أثناء اعتقادنا أن الفرح فعل مقاومة؟ أم أن بعض الحزن من لوازم العشاق؟

في مساء الولع العائد مخضبا بالشجن. يصبح همك كيف تفكك لغم الحب بعد عامين من الغياب, وتعطل فتيله الموقوت, دون أن تتشظى بوحا.
بعنف معانقة بعد فراق, تود لو قلت "أحبك" كما لو تقول "ما زلت مريضا بك".
تريد أم تقول كلمات متعذرة اللفظ , كعواطف تترفع عن التعبير, كمرض عصي على التشخيص.
تود لو استطعت البكاء. لا لأنك في بيته, لا لأنكما معا, لا لأنها أخيرا جاءت, لا لأنك تعيس ولا لكونك سعيدا, بل لجمالية البكاء أمام شيء فاتن لن يتكرر كمصادفة.

التاسعة والربع ,وأعقاب سجائر.
وقبل سيجارة من ضحكتها الماطرة التي رطبت كبريت حزنك.
كنت ستسألها , كيف ثغرها في غيابك بلغ سن الرشد؟
وبعيد قبلة لم تقع, كنت ستستفسر: ماذا فعلت بشفتيها في غيبتك؟ من رأت عيناها؟ لمن تعرى صوتها؟ لمن قالت كلاما كان لك؟
هذه المرأة التي على ايقاع الدفوف القسنطينية, تطارحك الرقص كما لو كانت تطارحك البكاء. ماالذي يدوزن وقع أقدامها, لتحدث هذا الاضطراب الكوني من حولك؟
كل ذاك المطر. وأنت عند قدميها ترتل صلوات الاستسقاء. تشعر بانتماءك الى كل أنواع الغيوم. الى كل أحزاب البكاء, الى كل الدموع المنهطلة بسبب النساء.

هي هنا. وماذا تفعل بكل هذا الشجن؟ أنت الرجل الذي لا يبكي بل يدمع, لا يرقص بل يطرب, لا يغني بل يشجى.
أمام كل هذا الزخم العاطفي, لا ينتابك غير هاجس التفاصيل, متربصا دوما برواية.
تبحث عن الأمان في الكتابة؟ يا للغباء!
ألأنك هنا, لا وطن لك ولا بيت, قررت أن تصبح من نزلاء الرواية, ذاهبا الى الكتابة, كما يذهب آخرون الى الرقص, كما يذهب الكثيرون الى النساء, كما يذهب الأغبياء الى حتفهم؟
أتنازل الموت في كتاب؟ أم تحتمي من الموت بقلم؟

كنا في غرفة الجلوس متقابلين, على مرمى خدعة من المخدع. عاجزين على انتزاع فتيل قنبلة الغيرة تحت سرير صار لغيرنا.
لموعدنا هذا , كانت تلزمنا مناطق منزوعة الذكريات, مجردة من مؤامرة الأشياء علينا, بعيدة عن كمين الذاكرة. فلماذا جئت بها إلى هذا البيت بالذات, إذا كنت تخاف أن يتسرب الحزن إلى قدميها؟
ذلك أن بي شغفا إلى قدميها. وهذه حالة جديدة في الحب. فقبلها لم يحدث أن تعلقت بأقدام النساء.
هي ما تعودت أن تخلع الكعب العالي لضحكتها, لحظة تمشي على حزن رجل.
لكنها انحنت ببطء أنثوي, كما تنحني زنبقة برأسها, وبدون أن تخلع صمتها, خلعت ما علق بنعليها من دمي, وراحت تواصل الرقص حافية مني.
أكانت تعي وقع انحنائها الجميل على خساراتي, وغواية قدميها عندما تخلعان أو تنتعلان قلب رجل؟
شيء ما فيها, كان يذكرني بمشهد "ريتا هاورث" في ذلك الزمن الجميل للسينما, وهي تخلع قفازيها السوداوين الطويلين من الساتان, إصبعا إصبعا, بذلك البطء المتعمد, فتدوخ كل رجال العالم بدون أن تكون قد خلعت شيئا.
هل من هنا جاء شغف المبدعين بتفاصيل النساء؟ ولذا مات بوشكين في نزال غبي دفاعا عن شرف قدمي زوجة لم تكن تقرأه.

في حضرتها كان الحزن يبدو جميلا. وكنت لجماليته, أريد أن أحتفظ بتفاصيله متقدة في ذاكرتي, أمعن النظر إلى تلك الأنثى التي ترقص على أنغام الرغبة, كما على خوان المنتصرين, حافية من الرحمة بينما أتوسد خسارات عمري عند قدميها.

هي ذي , كما الحياة جاءت, مباغتة كل التوقعات, لكأنها تذهب الى كل حب حافية مبللة القدمين دوما, لكأنها خارجة لتوها من بركة الخطايا أو ذاهبة صوبها.
اشتقتها! كم اشتقتها, هذه المرأة التي لم أعد أعرف قرابتي بها, فأصبحت أنتسب الى قدميها.
هي ذي . وأنا خائف, إن أطلت النظر إلى العرق اللامع على عري ظهرها , أن يصعقني تيار الأنوثة.
هي أشهى, هكذا. كامرأة تمضي مولية ظهرها, تمنحك فرصة تصورها, تتركك مشتعلا بمسافة مستحيلها.

أنا الرجل الذي يحب مطاردة شذى عابرة سبيل, تمر دون أن تلتفت. تميتني امرأة تحتضنها أوهامي من الخلف. ولهذا اقتنيت لها هذا الفستان الأسود من الموسلين, بسبب شهقة الفتحة التي تعري ظهره, وتسمرني أمام مساحة يطل منها ضوء عتمتها.
أو ربما اقتنيته بسبب تلك الاهانة المستترة التي اشتممتها من جواب بائعة, لم تكن تصدق تماما أن بامكان عربي ذي مظهر لا تفوح منه رائحة النفط, أن ينتمي الى فحش عالم الاقتناء.

كنت أتجول مشيا قادما من الأوبرا, عندما قادتني قدماي الى "فوبور سانت أونوريه" . ما احتطت من شارع تقف على جانبيه سيارات فخمة في انتظار نساء محملات بأكياس فائقة التميز, ولا توجست من محلات لا تضع في واجهاتها سوى ثوب واحد أو ثوبين. لم أكن أعرف ذلك الحي , أصلا.
عرفت اسم الحي في مابعد, عندما أمدتني البائعة ببطاقة عليها العربون الذي دفعته لأحجز به ذلك الثوب.
بتلك الأنفة المشوبة بالجنون, بمنطق" النيف" الجزائري تشتري فستان سهرة يعادل ثمنه معاشك في الجزائر لعدة شهور, أنت الذي تضن على نفسك بالأقل. أفعلت ذلك رغبة منك في تبذير مال تلك الجائزة التي حصلت عليها, كما لتنجو من لعنة؟ أم لتثبت للحب أنك الأكثر سخاء منه؟
أن تشتري فستان سهرة لامرأة لم تعد تتوقع عودتها, ولا تعرف في غيابك ماذا فعل الزمن بقياساتها, أهي رشوة منك للقدر؟ أم معابثة منك للذاكرة؟ فأنت تدري أن هذا الفستان الذي بنيت عليه قصة من الموسلين لم يوجد يوما, ولكن الأسود يصلح ذريعة لكل شيء.
ولذا هو لون أساسي في كل خدعة.

أذكر يوم صادفتها في ذلك المقهى, منذ أكثر من سنتين, لم أجد سوى ذريعة من الموسلين لمبادرتها. سائلا ان كانت هي التي رأيتها مرة في حفل زفاف, مرتدية ثوبا طويلا من الموسلين الأسود.
ارتبكت. أظنها كانت ستقول"لا" ولكنها قالت "ربما" .
أحرجها أن تقول " نعم ".
في الواقع, لم نكن التقينا بعد. لكنني كنت أحب أن أختلق, مع امرأة , ذكريات ماض لم يكن. أحب كل ذاكرة لا منطق لها.
بدأنا منذ تلك اللحظة نفصل قصة على قياس ثوب لم يوجد يوما في خزانتها.
عندما استوقفني ذلك الفستان قبل شهرين في واجهة محل, شعرت أنني أعرفه. أحببت انسيابه العاطفي. لكأنه كان يطالب بجسدها أن يرتديه, أو كأنه حدث لها أن ارتدته في سهرة ما , ثم علقته على " الجسد المشجب" لامرأة أخرى , ريثما تعود.
عندما دخلت المحل , كنت مرتبكا كرجل ضائع بين ملابس النساء. فأجبت بأجوبة غبية عن الأسئلة البديهية لتلك البائعة المفرطة في الأناقة قدر فرطها في التشكك بنيتي.

Dans quelle taille voulez-vous cette robe Monsieur
?

كيف لي أن أعرف قياس امرأة ما سبرت جسدها يوما الا بشفاه اللهفة؟ امرأة أقيس اهتزازاتها بمعيار ريختر الشبقي. أعرف الطبقات السفلية لشهوتها. أعرف في أي عصر تراكمت حفريات رغباتها, وفي أي زمن جيولوجي استدار حزام زلازلها, وعلى أي عمق تكمن مياه أنوثتها الجوفية. أعرف كل هذا... ولم أعد , منذ سنتين ,أعرف قياس ثوبها!

لم تفاجأ البائعة كثيرا بأميتي, أو ألا يكون ثمن ذلك الثوب في حوزتي. فلم يكن في هيئتي ما يوحي بمعرفتي بشؤون النساء, ولا بقدرتي على دفع ذلك المبلغ.
غير أنها فوجئت بثقافتي عندما تعمدت أن أقول لها بأنني غير معني باسم مصمم هذا الفستان, بقدر ما يعنيني تواضعه أمام اللون الأسود, حتى لكأنه ترك لهذا اللون أن يوقع الثوب نيابة عنه, في مكمن الضوء, وأنني أشتري ضوء ظهر عار بثمن فستان!
قالت كمن يستدرك:
- أنت رجل ذواقة.
ولأنني لك أصدق مديحها, لاقتناعي أن الذوق لمثلها يرقى وينحط بفراغ وامتلاء محفظة نقود, قلت:
- هي ليست قضية ذوق, بل قضية ضوء. المهم ليس الشيء بل إسقاطات الضوء عليه. سالفادور دالي أحب Gala وقرر خطفها من زوجها الشاعر بول ايلوار لحظة رؤيته ظهرها العاري في البحر صيف 1949.

سألتني مندهشة لحديث لم يعودها عليه زبائن , شراء مثل هذا الثوب ليس حدثا في ميزانيتهم.
- هل أنت رسام؟
كدت أجيب " بل أنا عاشق" . لكنني قلت:
- لا ... أنا مصور.
وكان يمكن أن أضيف أنني مصور " كبير" , مادمت موجودا في باريس لحصولي على جائزة أحسن صورة صحافية عامئذ. فلم يكن في تلك الصورة التي نلتها مناصفة مع الموت, ما يغري فضول امرأة مثلها. ولذا هي لن تفهم أن يكون هذا الثوب الأسود هو أحد الاستثمارات العاطفية التي أحببت أن أنفق عليها ما حصلت عليه من تلك المكافأة.
من قال إن الأقدار ستأتي بها حتى باريس, وإنني سأراه يرتديها؟

هاهي ترتديه . تتفتح داخله كوردة نارية. هي أشهى هكذا, وهي تراقص في حضوري رجلا غيري, هو الحاضر بيننا بكل تفاصيل الغياب.
لو رأى بورخيس تلك المرأة ترقص لنا معا, أنا وهو, لوجد " للزاندالي" قرابة بالرقص الأرجنتيني, كما التانغو, انه " فكر حزين يرقص" على إيقاع الغيرة لفض خلافات العشاق.
في لحظة ما , لم تعد امرأة . كانت الهة إغريقية ترقص حافية لحظة انخطاف.
بعد ذلك سأكتشف أنها كانت الهة تحب رائحة الشواء البشري, ترقص حول محرقة عشاق تعاف قرابينهم ولا تشتهي غيرهم قربانا.
لكأنها كانت قسنطينة, كلما تحرك شيء فيها , حدث اضطراب جيولوجي واهتزت الجسور من حولها, ولا يمكنها أن ترقص إلا على جثث رجالها.
هذه الفكرة لم تفارقني عندما حاولت فيما بعد فهم نزعاتها المجوسية.
ماالذي صنع من تلك المرأة روائية تواصل , في كتاب, مراقصة قتلاها؟ أتلك النار التي خسارة بعد أخرى, أشعلت قلمها بحرائق جسد عصي على الاطفاء؟
أم هي رغبتها في تحريض الريح, باضرام النار في مستودعات التاريخ التي سطا عليها رجال العصابات؟
في الواقع كنت أحب شجاعتها, عندما تنازل الطغاة وقطاع طرق التاريخ, ومجازفتها بتهريب ذلك الكم من البارود في كتاب. ولا أفهم جبنها في الحياة, عندما يتعلق الأمر بمواجهة زوج.
تماما, كما لا أجد تفسيرا لذكائها في رواية, وغبائها خارج الأدب, الى حد عدم قدرتها, وهي التي تبدو خبيرة في النفس البشرية, على التمييز بين من هو مستعد للموت من أجلها, ومن هو مستعد أن يبذل حياته من أجل قتلها. انه عماء المبدعين في سذاجة طفولتهم الأبدية.
ربما كان عذرها في كونها طفلة تلهو في كتاب. هي لا تأخذ نفسها مأخذ الأدب, ولا تأخذ الكتابة مأخذ الجد. وحدها النار تعنيها.
ولذا, قلت لها يوما: " لن أنتزع منك أعواد الثقاب, واصلي اللهو بالنار من أجل الحرائق القادمة".

ذلك أن الرواية لم تكن بالنسبة لها, سوى آخر طريق لتمرير الأفكار الخطرة تحت مسميات بريئة.
هي التي يحلو لها التحايل على الجمارك العربية, وعلى نقاط التفتيش, ماذا تراها تخبئ في حقائبها الثقيلة, وكتبها السميكة؟
أنيقة حقائبها. سوداء دائما. كثيرة الجيوب السرية, كرواية نسائية , مرتبة بنية تضليلية, كحقيبة امرأة تريد إقناعك أنها لا تخفي شيئا.
ولكنها سريعة الانفتاح كحقائب البؤساء من المغتربين.
أكل كاتب غريب يشي به قفل, غير محكم الإغلاق, لحقيبة أتعبها الترحال, لا يدري صاحبها متى, ولا في أي محطة من العمر, يتدفق محتواها أمام الغرباء, فيتدافعون لمساعدته على لملمة أشيائه المبعثرة أمامهم لمزيد من التلصص عليه؟ وغالبا ما يفاجأون بحاجاتهم مخبأة مع أشيائه.
الروائي سارق بامتياز. سارق محترم. لا يمكن لأحد أن يثبت أنه سطا على تفاصيل حياته أو على أحلامه السرية. من هنا فضولنا أمام كتاباته, كفضولنا أمام حقائب الغرباء المفتوحة على السجاد الكهربائي للأمتعة.

أذكر, يوم انفتحت حقيبة تلك المرأة أمامي لأول مرة , كنت يومها على سرير المرض في المستشفى, عندما خطر على بال عبد الحق, زميلي في الجريدة, أن يهديني ذلك الكتاب.. كتابها.
كنت أتماثل للشفاء من رصاصتين تلقيتهما في ذراعي اليسرى, وأنا أحاول التقاط صور للمتظاهرين أثناء أحداث أكتوبر 1988 .
كانت البلاد تشهد أول تظاهرة شعبية لها منذ الاستقلال, والغضب ينزل الى الشوارع لأول مرة, ومعه الرصاص والدمار والفوضى.
لم أعرف يومها , أتلقيت تينك الرصاصتين من أعلى أحد المباني الرسمية , عن قصد أم عن خطأ؟ أكان العسكر يظنون أنني أمسك سلاحا أصوبه نحوهم, أم كانوا يدرون أنني لا أمسك بغير آلة تصويري, عندما أطلقوا رصاصهم نحوي قصد اغتيال شاهد إثبات.
تماما, كما سوف لن أدري يوما: أعن قصد, أم عن مصادفة جاءني عبد الحق بذلك الكتاب.
أكان ذلك الكتاب هدية القدر؟ أم رصاصته الأخرى؟ أكان حدثا أم حادثا آخر في حياتي؟ ربما كان الاثنان معا.

ليس الحب, ولا الاعجاب, بل الذعر هو أول احساس فاجأني أمام ذلك الكتاب ." ليس الجمال سوى بداية ذعر يكاد لا يحتمل" . وكنت مذعورا أمام تلك الرؤى الفجائية الصاعقة, أمام ذلك الارتطام المدوي بالآخر.
أي شيء جميل هو في نهايته كارثة. وكيف لا أخشى حالة من الجمال.. كان يزمني عمر من البشاعة لبلوغها.
كنت أدخل مدار الحب والذعر معا, وأنا أفتح ذلك الكتاب. منذ الصفحة الأولى تبعثرت أشياء تلك المرأة على فراش مرضي.
كانت امرأة ترتب خزانتها في حضرتك. تفرغ حقيبتها وتعلق ثيابها أمامك, قطعة قطعة, وهي تستمع الى موسيقى تيودوراكيس, أو تدندن أغنية لديميس روسوس.
كيف تقاوم شهوة التلصص على امرأة, تبدو كأنها لا تشعر بوجودك في غرفتها , مشغولة عنك بترتيب ذاكرتها؟
وعندما تبدأ في السعال كي تنبهها الى وجودك, تدعوك الى الجلوس على ناصية سريرها, وتروح تقص عليك أسرارا ليست سوى أسرارك, واذ بك تكتشف أنها كانت تخرج من حقيبتها ثيابك, منامتك, وأدوات حلاقتك, وعطرك , وجواربك, وحتى الرصاصتين اللتين اخترقا ذراعك.
عندها تغلق الكتاب خوفا من قدر بطل أصبحت تشبهه حتى في عاهته. ويصبح همك, كيف التعرف على امرأة عشت معها أكبر مغامرة داخلية. كالبراكين البحرية, كل شيء حدث داخلك. وأنت تريد أن تراها فقط, لتسألها " كيف تسنى لها أن تملأ حقيبتها بك؟"

ثمة كتب عليك أن تقرأها قراءة حذرة.
أفي ذلك الكتاب اكتشفت مسدسها مخبأ بين ثنايا ثيابها النسائية, وجملها المواربة القصيرة؟
لكأنها كانت تكتب لتردي أحدا قتيلا, شخصا وحدها تعرفه. ولكن يحدث أن تطلق النار عليه فتصيبك. كانت تملك تلك القدرة النادرة على تدبير جريمة حبر بين جملتين, وعلى دفن قارئ أوجده فضوله في جنازة غيره. كل ذلك يحدث أثناء انشغالها بتنظيف سلاح الكلمات!
كنت أراها تكفن جثة حبيب في رواية, بذلك القدر من العناية, كما تلفلف الأم رضيعا بعد حمامه الأول.
عندما تقول امرأة عاقر: " في حياة الكاتب تتناسل الكتب", هي حتما تعني "تتناسل الجثث" وأنا كنت أريدها أن تحبل مني , أن أقيم في أحشائها, خشية أن أنتهي جثة في كتاب.
كنت مع كل نشوة أتصبب لغة صارخا بها: " احبلي .. إنها هنيهة الإخصاب"
وكانت شفتاي تلعقان لثما دمع العقم المنحدر على خديها مدرارا كأنه اعتذار.
أحاسيس لم أعرفها مع زوجتي التي كنت لسنوات أفرض عليها تناول حبوب منع الحمل, مهووسا بخوفي أن أغتال فتتكرر في طفلي مأساتي. فكرة أن أترك ابني يتيما كانت تعذبني, حتى انني في الفترة التي تلت اغتيال عبد الحق, كنت أستيقظ مذعورا كما على صوت بكاء رضيع.
مع حياة ,اكتشفت أن الأبوة فعل حب, وهي التي لم أحلم بالإنجاب من سواها. كان لي معها دوما "حمل كاذب".
لكن, إن كنا لا ننجب من "حمل كاذب" , فإننا نجهضه. بل كل إجهاض ليس سوى نتيجة حمل تم خارج رحم المنطق, وما خلقت الروايات إلا لحاجتنا الى مقبرة تنام فيها أحلامنا الموءودة.

إن كنت أجلس اليوم لأكتب , فلأنها ماتت.
بعدما قتلتها, عدت لأمثل تفاصيل الجريمة في كتاب.
كمصور يتردد في اختيار الزاوية التي يلتقط منها صورته, لا أدري من أي مدخل أكتب هذه القصة التي التقطت صورها من قرب, من الزوايا العريضة للحقيقة.
وبمنطق الصورة نفسها التي تلتقطها آلة التصوير معكوسة, ولا تعود الى وجهها الحقيقي الا بعدما يتم تظهيرها في مختبر, يلزمني تقبل فكرة أن كل شيء يولد مقلوبا, وان الناس الذين نراهم معكوسين, هم كذلك, لأننا التقينا بهم, قبل أن تتكفل الحياة بقلب حقيقتهم في مختبرها لتظهير البشر.
إنهم أفلام محروقة أتلفتها فاجعة الضوء, ولا جدوى من الاحتفاظ بهم. لقد ولدوا موتى.

ليس ثمة موتى غير أولئك الذين نواريهم في مقبرة الذاكرة. اذن يمكننا بالنسيان, أن نشيع موتا من شئنا من الأحياء, فنستيقظ ذات صباح ونقرر أنهم ما عادوا هنا.
بامكاننا أن نلفق لهم ميتة في كتاب, أن نخترع لهم وفاة داهمة بسكتة قلمية مباغتة كحادث
سير, مفجعة كحادثة غرق, ولا يعنينا ذكراهم لنبكيها, كما نبكي الموتى. نحتاج أن نتخلص من أشيائهم, من هداياهم, من رسائلهم, من تشابك ذاكرتنا بهم. نحتاج على وجه السرعة أن تلبس حدادهم بعض الوقت, ثم ننسى.

لتشفى من حالة عشقية, يلزمك رفاة حب, لاتمثالا لحبيب تواصل تلميعه بعد الفراق, مصرا على ذياك البريق الذي انخطفت به يوما. يلزمك قبر ورخام وشجاعة لدفن من كان أقرب الناس اليك.
أنت من يتأمل جثة حب في طور التعفن, لا تحتفظ بحب ميت في براد الذاكرة, أكتب , لمثل هذا خلقت الروايات.
أذكر تلك الأجوبة الطريفة لكتاب سئلوا لماذا يكتبون. أجاب أحدهم " ليجاور الأحياء الأموات" , وأجاب آخر " كي أسخر من المقابر" , ورد ثالث " كي أضرب موعدا" .
أين يمكنك, الا في كتاب, أن تضرب موعدا لامرأة سبق أن ابتكرت خديعة موتها, مصرا على إقحام جثتها في موكب الأحياء, برغم بؤس المعاشرة.
أليس في هذه المفارقة سخرية من المقابر التي تضم تحت رخامها , وتترك الأموات يمشون ويجيئون في شوارع حياتنا.

وكنت قرأت أن (الغوليين) سكان فرنسا الأوائل, كانوا يرمون الى النار الرسائل التي يريدون إرسالها الى موتاهم. وبمكاتيب محملة بسلاماتهم وأشواقهم وفجيعتهم.
وحدها النار, تصلح ساعي بريد. وحدها بامكانها انقاذ الحريق. أكل ذلك الرماد, الذي كان نارا, من أجل صنع كتاب جميل؟
حرائقك التي تنطفئ كلما تقدمت في الكتابة, لا بد أن تجمع رمادها صفحة صفحة, وترسله الى موتاك بالبريد المسجل, فلا توجد وسيلة أكثر ضمانا من كتاب.
تعلم اذن أن تقضي سنوات في انجاز حفنة من رماد الكلمات, لمتعة رمي كتاب الى البحر, أن تبعثر في البحر رماد من أحببت, غير مهتم بكون البحر لا يؤتمن على رسالة, تماما كما القارئ لا يؤتمن على كتاب.
فكتابة رواية تشبه وضع رسالة في زجاجة والقائها في البحر. وقد تقع في أيدي أصدقاء أو أعداء غير متوقعين. يقول غراهام غرين, ناسيا أن يضيف أنه في أغلب الظن ستصطدم بجثث كانت لعشاق لنا يقبعون في قعر محيط النسيان. بعد أن غرقوا مربوطين الى صخرة جبروتهم وأنانيتهم. ما كان لنا الا أن نشغل أيدينا بكتابة رواية, حتى لا تمتد الة حتف انقاذهم. بامكانهم بعد ذلك, أن يباهوا بأنهم المعنيون برفاة حب محنط في كتاب.
ام حبا نكتب عنه, هو حب لم يعد موجودا, وكتابا نوزع آلاف النسخ منه, ليس سوى رماد عشق ننثره في المكتبات.
الذين نحبهم, نهديهم مخطوطا لا كتابا, حريقا لا رمادا. نهديهم ما لا يساويهم عندنا بأحد.

بلزاك في أواخر عمره , وهو عائد من روسيا, بعد زواجه من السيدة هانكسا, المرأة الأرستقراطية التي تراسل معها ثماني عشرة سنة ومات بعد زواجه منها بستة أشهر, كان يقول لها والخيول تجر كهولته في عربة تمضي به من ثلوج روسيا الى باريس:
" في كل مدينة نتوقف فيها, سأشتري لك مصاغا أو ثوبا. وعندما سيتعذر علي ذلك, سأقص عليك أحدوثة لن أنشرها".
ولأنه أنفق ماله للوصول اليها, ولأن طريق الرجعة كان طويلا, قد يكون قص عليها قصصا كثيرة.
حتما, أجمل روايات بلزاك هي تلك التي لم يقرأها أحد, وابتكرها من أجل امرأة ما عادت موجودة هنا لتحكيها.

ربما لهذا, أكتب هذا الكتاب من أجل الشخص الوحيد الذي لم يعد بامكانه اليوم أن يقرأه, ذلك الذي ما بقي منه الا ساعة أنا معصمها, وقصة أنا قلمها.
ساعته التي لم أكن قد تنبهت لها يوما كانت له, والتي مذ أصبحت لي, كأني لم أعد أرى سواها. فمنه تعلمت أن أشلاء الأشياء أكثر ايلاما من جثث أصحابها.
هو الذي أجاد الحب , وكان عليه أن يتعلم كيف يجيد موته. قال " لا أحب مضاجعة الموت في سرير, فقد قصدت السرير دوما لمنازلة الحب, تمجيدا مني للحياة". لكنه مات على السرير اياه. وترك لي كغيره شبهة حب, وأشياء لا أدري ماذا أفعل بها.

ساعته أمامي على الطاولة التي أكتب عليها. وأنا منذ أيام منهمك في مقايضة عمري بها. أهديه عمرا افتراضيا. وقتا اضافيا يكفي لكتاية كتاب. تائها في تقاطع أقدارنا, لا أملك الا بوصلة صوته, لأفهم بأية مصادفة أوصلنا الحب معا الى تلك المرأة.
أستمع دون تعب الى حواراتنا المحفوظة الى الأبد في تلك الأشرطة, الى تهكمه الصامت بين الجمل, الى ذلك البياض الذي كان بيننا, حتى عندما كنا نلوذ بالكلام. صوته! يا اله الكائنات, كيف أخذته وتركت صوته؟ حتى لكأن شيئا منه لم يمت. ضحكته تلك!
كيف ترد عنك أذى القدر عندما تتزامن فاجعتان ؟ وهل تستطيع أن تقول انك شفيت من عشق تماما من دون أن تضحك, أو من دون أن تبكي!

ليس البكاء شأنا نسائيا.
لا بد للرجال أن يستعيدوا حقهم في البكاء, أو على الحزن إذن أن يستعيد حقه في التهكم.
وعليك أن تحسم خيارك: أتبكي بحرقة الرجولة, أم ككاتب كبير تكتب نصا بقدر كبير من الاستخفاف والسخرية! فالموت كما الحب أكثر عبثية من أن تأخذه مأخذ الجد.
لقد أصبح , لألفته وحميميته, غريب الأطوار. وحدث لفرط تواتره, أن أفقدك في فترات ما التسلسل الزمني لفجائعك, فأصبحت تستند الى روزنامته لتستدل على منعطفات عمرك, أو على حادث ما , معتمدا على التراتب الزمني لموت أصدقائك. وعليك الآن أن تردع نزعتك للحزن, كما لجمت مع العمر نزعتك الى الغضب,أن تكتسب عادة التهكم والضحك في زمن كنت تبكي فيه بسبب امرأة, أو بسبب قضية, أو خيانة صديق.
مرة أخرى,الموت يحوم حولك إيغالا بالفتك بك, كلؤم لغم لا ينفجر فيك, وإنما دوما بجوارك. يخطئك, ليصيبك حيث لا ترى, حين لا تتوقع. يلعب معك لعبة نيرون, الذي كان يضحك, ويقول انه كان يمزح كلما انقض على أحد أصحابه ليطعنه بخنجره فأخطأه.
اضحك يا رجل, فالموت يمازحك ما دام يخطئك كل مرة ليصيب غيرك!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.4shared.com/********/KGSb8gZU/___.htm
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

احلام مستغانمي...صوت الأنوثة المتمردة في عوالم الأدب ..جرأتها في الكتابة أثبتت أن المرأة لم تعد هامشا ولاقالبا ولا مجرد صورة أو موضوع قصيدة أو رواية بل إنها هي صاحبة القلم المنساب في تألق وتميز.....

راقتني جدا هذه الأبيات:

كبـــــرياء امــــــرأة

في قطار ِ وعودكَ
كلُّ المقاعدِ كانت مشغولة
فسافرتُ صوبكَ واقفةً 
لاأحب الجلوس
على المقعدِ الإحتياطي للحب

لك الشكر كل الشكر عزيزتي على ما تخطين هنا من صفحات مشرقة تعبر عن ذوق متميز ومعرفة ادبية متألقة...في انتظار المزيد منك تقبلي التحية والاحترام

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما قرأت الا المقدمة للامانة 

كتير طويل الحكي وعيا ملزقين ببعض  :Bl (15): 

عموما يسلمواااااااااااااا

----------


## anoucha

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

